# Help! Tmi 30



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Need some info if possible, I am the new owner of a TMI 30 and haven't been able to get much info off of the internet. From what I gather it has a 4' 11'' keel...........anyone?? I know it was a limited production boat. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tmi 30*

C'mon Sailnet!! C'mon Jeff!! anyone? this boat is leaving me perplexed.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

http://www.sailnet.com/boatchk/showproduct.php?product=1774

one for sale with one info
1980 Tmi 30 new used boats for sale dealers reviews boat classifieds

another for sale with info
https://www.yachtworld.com/core/lis...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=75003&url=

oh yeah, you will usually not get too much info when it is 11pm on the left coast of NA where I am, and 2am where jeff is. Hopefully he is asleep, where I should be!


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

*TMI 30 aka Chrysler CY30, aka Ticon 30*

Friend used to have a Ticon 30. TMI is pretty much the same boat designed by Halsey Hershoff. Here is info from the Ticonderoga website

THE EARLY YEARS
The Ticon Yachts, T-30 started life as the Chrysler Marine, CY-30. For many years, the Chrysler Automotive Corporation (Daimler Chrysler) has been involved in the marine engine business. In 1957 Chrysler entered into the boat industry, manufacturing a line of fiberglass fishing and recreational boats. In 1965, Chrysler purchased the Westbend Company and got into the outboard motor business. The Chrysler Marine Division introduced its first sailboat in 1971. During the 70's the Chrysler sailboat product line continued to grow from small day-sailors to larger trailer cruising boats and eventually, the CY-30 "Osprey" model. The famous marine designer, Halsey Herreshoff was commissioned by Chrysler to design it's larger cruising line of sailboats. Chrysler's boat manufacturing operation was headquartered on International Parkway, in Plano, Texas. I have been unable to determine how many CY-30s were manufactured and sold under the Chrysler name.

During the late 1970's The Chrysler Corporation experienced financial problems that eventually resulted in a US Government bailout of the company. During these troubled times, Chrysler found it necessary to divest itself of outside interests, including it's Marine Division. In 1980 Chrysler sold the Sailboat Division to Texas Marine International. Chrysler continued to make outboard engines until 1984, when it found a buyer for that division.

It has been reported that TMI's Texas facility manufactured and sold approximately 48 boats between 1980 and 1981, before Ticon Yachts took over the TMI/CY-30. It is not known how many of these were the 30-foot TMI models. My research does indicate that a number of the 30 foot sailboats were manufactured under the Chrysler and TMI names prior to the Ticon Yachts T-30 model. The production numbers remain a mystery. By the mid 1980's TMI sold off the remainder of the smaller Chrysler sailboat line to Wellcraft Marine who for a time manufactured them under it's Starwind Division. Wellcraft eventually sold most of the small sailboat rights to Glouchester Yachts.

THE BIRTH OF THE TICON

In 1981, Ticon Yachts, Ltd., under the control of Mr. David de Eyre, purchased the rights to the CY-30 / TMI-30 from Texas Marine Industries. The first Ticon 30's were produced in Oakville Ontario, Canada. In 1983, Mr. De Eyre struck an agreement with Kelt Marine to manufacture the boat at Kelt's plant in Aurora, Ontario. It has been said that the quality of the T-30's improved significantly following the move to Kelt Marine. For the most part, The Canadian T-30's were produced on a per-order basis. Many were semi-custom boats with special colors and small optional interior modifications. An estimated (35) T-30's were produced during the tenure of Ticon Yachts. 1983 Ticon Yachts also started production of T-27 Sloop designed by Mark E. Swanson. The design was similar to the T-30 and proved to be a very popular edition to the Ticon Yacts sailboat line. A limited number of Bruce Kerby designed T-34 Cat Ketches were produced. Another Cat Ketch, the T-44 was under development when Ticon closed down operations.

Unfortunately, Ticon Yachts was one of the many corporate victims of the "Great Sailboat Shakeout" of the late 1980's. Ticon's extensive use of teak and the semi-custom, labor-intensive, interior design was not conducive to the profits that cost-effective "production line" boats could provide. Many small to mid-sized sailboat companies could not compete, and had to close their doors. Sadly, one of the finest designed and well manufactured line of cruising boats was lost forever.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tmi 30*

Sanduskysailor,

Thankyou for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I just noticed this thread again. I am not all that familiar with these boats. I had some exposure to the Chrysler version of the TMI 30. I'm not sure that I had realized that they were the same design. In a general sense, the Chrysler built boats (not specifically the 30) that I came across were not all that well built. It was funny about them, they typically used some very good designers for their boats, but somehow the execution always left something to be desired. I really can't say how the TMI version compared to the earlier Chrysler versions. 

Sorry I can't be more helpful. 

Jeff


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeff, only familiar with the TMI 27 at our club. Owner feels that it was originally not built all that well. He spent 2 years with the boat out of the water redoing including some reinforcing of the bulkheads, 8 coats of epoxy on bottom, refairing and repairing hull/deck joint etc. He had the boat painted, rig painted, replaced portlights etc. Today the boat looks new and is untouchable on the race course in light to medium wind. The boat is better than new and now sails to the potential of its design pedigree.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tmi 30*

Jeff, 
Not exactly what I wanted to hear. From what I am able to gather, the boat was probably one of 40 produce between the transition of ownership. She seems rather well equiped and sound, but again due to the lack of available info. I don't have alot to go on.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a friend who has a 1980 TMI27 with a crack completely around the keel/hull joint. We are trying to get an idea of the keel bolt arrangement; some have said there are none (unlikely), others say no bolt forward on the keel caused the problem. Any ideas?
Joe


----------



## chrisnewtimes (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re Tmi 30'*

Hi my name is Chris, just bought a run down TMI 30 a year ago and I'm in the middle of doing her up, so maybe we should collaborate a lot on things that might be of help to each other.
I'm on Lake Michigan at Muskegon, e-mail [email protected], drop me a line were probaboy treading common water
regards Chris


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tmi 30*

Hello all,

To begin, thank you for the help and information. I have aquired all, and I mean everything you can think of, information on my TMI 30.  You name it, I have it. The person I got it from produced an amazing binder of everything since the boats conception. Lucky I know. If I can help or educate anyone please let me know. 
Best way for a quick response.
[email protected]

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## seadog76 (May 23, 2010)

*Tmi 30*

I just bought a 1980 TMI 30 that was sitting at a boat shop without knowing much about the history of this vessel and this thread was just the info I needed. She's a fixer upper for sure but I plan on a top to bottom restoration. The hull is solid but the engine is the big unknown. Supposedly the engine (atomic 4) was pickled several years ago.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

TMI 30 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com

MAX DRAFT 4.92 it would seem


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Atomic 4 engines,

Moyer Marine Atomic 4 Engine Rebuilding and Parts, they are the shizzle when it comes to parts and service.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

agreed bubble, that moyer manual is essential


----------



## Solari27 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Tmi 27' / 30'*

A wee late responding to the TMI question but if this helps ??. I must have gotten a lucky one. I own "Solari". She was built in /81 & is a 27'er. Originally she sailed in Texas for many years, then northern Mn. and now I have her on the north shore of Lake Superior. Now lets get one thing straight......by no means am I a great sailor nor a Nautical Engineer but 1 thing I do know for sure... Solari is a better boat than I'am a sailor. I have been out on Superior with every wave crashing over her beam & bow a few times now and she brings her crew home safely every time....thats good enough for me! Someone mentioned keel separation. Two summers ago I was sailing around an island at midnight, hit reef-a-ferma at 5.8 kn and we stopped DEAD. I was at the helm, the companion way was open & I landed on the sole!! Ouch! Total damage was $200.00 in fibreglass to the keel and a few dents in my ego. I thought I was over there but Garmin said I was over here ! DUH ! Not sure what I can tell you except I would buy another one in a heart beat. If I can answer any of your questions please give me a shout. I'll try and help.

Kim


----------



## seadog76 (May 23, 2010)

*TMI / Ticon 30 quality*

I have been totally restoring a TMI 30 and I have found many of the claims of poor quality to be somewhat questionable. The quality of glass work is of the highest quality that I've seen. The hull is solid as a rock, when walking around the deck one gets the impression that they are walking on a steel deck. Inside they did skimp a bit by using faux teak laminate on the bulk heads. Aside from that they used 100% stainless hardware everywhere and tons of teak trim. From the research I've done it seems that the only improvements that TICON made was to use teak veneer on the bulkheads, a feature that TMI would have included if requested. The deck hardware, mast, boom, premium ocean grade hatches, Edson helm & wenches were the same. When TMI was building them they had a complete options list, they were custom built to owners specs. In regards to an earlier post that the Ticon was Halsey Herreshoff's design, Herreshoff designed the Chrysler 30 (CY30) first, the design was unchanged as it was bought and built by both TMI and later Ticon Yachts. The TMI is the original Herreshoff design, the Ticon is the clone. Arguably one of the best 30'ers ever built.


----------



## william doncoes (Sep 28, 2011)

I own a T-30 and have manufacturer's data and would be happy to send data. Address to W. D. Doncoes, 5028 Gower Road, Sylvania, Ohio (USA). Cell phone 419-654-0344.


----------



## bkirchner (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if the TMI 30 can be placed on a trailer?


----------



## gts1544 (Apr 26, 2008)

Almost any boat can be placed on a *capable* trailer. Go to sailboatdata.com, enter TMI 30 to get the specs on her. George
PS Watch the trailerable height with respect to overpasses.


----------



## JordanCabot (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi there, I am currently living on a TMI 30 in Florida, and restoring her as I go. Would live to see if anyone is still involved with one, or if this thread is active anymore! Cheers!


----------



## iancochrane (Mar 25, 2016)

JordanCabot said:


> Hi there, I am currently living on a TMI 30 in Florida, and restoring her as I go. Would live to see if anyone is still involved with one, or if this thread is active anymore! Cheers!


Message to Jordan Cabot.
A little late to the post, but I own a 1981 TMI 30,which I bought in 2015, in Ontario Canada.
Can't live aboard in winter up here, but I think this is an absolutely amazing boat. Mine is in pristine condition in and out (cared for by 2 previous owners), has every conceivable option and top of line equipment, and sails beautifully in winds above 10knots. A little slow in light winds, but inspires confidence in heavy weather. This is the fourth sailboat I have owned,the largest I've owned , and the first TMI. (They are rare- the CY30, TMI 30 and Ticon 30 are ostensibly the same design by Herreschoff). I can't think of another 30 footer of this 
vintage that compares for durability, space, build quality, or performance. Ian.


----------



## Tadw (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a TICON 30 (1984) she is a very solid boat. We bought the boat as project boat and have fixed her up pretty nice. Very fast boat with the deep keel version. We keep her on the Tennessee river in north Alabama. Check out the TICON owners web page for info and spec. I would take the boat anywhere and yes I have sailed for 35 plus years fresh and salt so I say this from experience. The only way to evaluate a used boat is with a good survey so get one before you buy unless you are very handy with a grinder and paint. have fun and good luck. TerryW


----------



## Anne Ellis (Mar 1, 2017)

Is anyone still active on this site about these beasts. Id like a little more info


----------



## Tadw (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a Ticon30 1984 she drafts at least 5 foot


----------



## Tadw (Nov 7, 2016)

I keep a Ticon 30 on lake gunterville alabama. I have sailed her about 3 years while doing a progressive up grade. I would glad to share any info that that might be of interest to you.


----------



## Tadw (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a 1984 Ticon 30. I have done several upgrades on the boat. I will glad to share information about the boat. I have a lot of specs and technical data also.


----------



## Tadw (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a Ticon 30 that I am currently up grading. I be happy to share any info. I have owned her three years and have sailed her a lot so I am very familiar with the the boat.


----------



## Tadw (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: Tmi 30*

I have a Ticon 30, and done lots of work on the boat over the past 3 years. I will be glad to pass on any info about my boat that you need. check out the CY30 web page for some good info.


----------



## SHEAzbird (Jun 9, 2021)

Might as well keep this relic of a thread going. Any of you still around?


----------

